

The Young Programmer: Arrogance and Abstraction - jimhoff11
http://joshimhoff.github.com/2012/05/24/arrogance_and_abstraction.html

======
fossley
An article against ego that tries to encourage perspective, written by an
author with such a big ego and lack of perspective he writes things like:

"Maybe, you think that because you avoid all the abstractions of higher level
languages, you are somehow better and “purer.” Because you do pointer
arithmetic and bit shifting, you really understand what is going on in a
computer. No, you don’t. You understand C programming"

I'm sure somewhere in there is a heart-felt message though ... somewhere. I
think he needs to meet more programmers.

------
psylence519
Wow buddy, a _lot_ more experience will help you calm down.

"Maybe C is the best language for the software you are writing, or maybe
exclusively programming in C is another manifestation of your out-of-control
ego. First of all, what happened to using the best tool for the job."

You manage to argue with yourself in consecutive sentences.

If you met someone who crapped on your skills because they write code in C and
you work in higher level languages, they're assholes, not "programmers".
Assholes exist in every industry.

------
jimhoff11
99% of the programmers I know are awesome; I was just wrote too aggressively
to make a point. I'm sorry if I sounded arrogant -- that was not at all my
intention.

I'm going to write up another version of this with a simpler message -- be
grateful. I promise I'll chill out :)

Thanks for the comments!

